# Cummins Upgrade



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have had a few controlers. First I had the Quadzilla XZT 65/hp/200tq this worked great and gave better fuel mileage. But I felt I want more off the line So I bought a Edge juice with atttude 100/hp. This worked well but never really did much on the low end with out turning off Tq management. So I sold it and bought a Triple Dog programer I felt the Edge had more than the Bully Dog. But once again I never turned off Tq management and wasnt impressed with it. So I bought the newest version of Quadzilla 65/hp becuase fuel was at $5 and this gave me best MPG's. Well I pulled off the Quadzilla yesterday and got the Smarty jr. WOW this controller by far is best one I have had. It has the catcher software to save the tranny. It added a 100/hp plus I could set my speedo for the larger tires


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Whats the difference between the Jr and the other one?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BigDave12768;788767 said:


> Cummins Upgrade


Add a "G"..........Cummin*g*s


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

smarty if the only thing for the dodges worth buying....

sct is the same way for fords....

all the rest are garbage


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dissociative;788803 said:


> smarty if the only thing for the dodges worth buying....


x2. My friend is running a Smarty on his 6.7. Holy Hell does that wake the truck up. He had an 02 7.3 with a 50hp chip in it, while not fast it moved along pretty well and was perfect for daily driving. But his new 6.7 stock blew that truck away, add the smarty and 170hp bump over stock, now your talkin'. Running it on a 60hp tune and keeping it below 70mph is about 21mpg on the hwy (07 3/4ton, cc/sb, 4x4, auto).

Make sure you get guages also, especially Egts (pyrometer)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

provfirescott;788797 said:


> Whats the difference between the Jr and the other one?


Well in a nut shell Smarty Jr only will give you up to 100/hp(real number too) The Smarty sr can do up to 230hp and has alot more features if you want stack controllers. Smarty sr is nice but I dont want to destroy my truck. I linked the site below to a real comparison, Keep in mind they are MAP priced and you should buy off a dealer. I ordered mine off DTR. They give free shipping. Dont buy an ebay one. They are nice guys PLUS you get a candy bar in packaging. I got a 100G bar. My truck is scary fast compared to the way it was before. My truck was alway fast on highway. But now its fast offline and doessnt hunt a 40-60mph any more. cant comment on MPG since I havent had it that long and the way i am driving LOL

http://www.madselectronics.com/products.html


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

cretebaby;788799 said:


> Add a "G"..........Cummin*g*s


HAHAHHAHA LOL. thats a good one..


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

A have a Smarty SR S-06 on my 5.9 cummins and it ROCKS! plus my MPG went from about 13 in town to a consistant 19 in town and I have hand calced 22.3 interstate in the summer. Well worth every dime and you dont have to run it on High all the time. I keep mine set on Level 5 all the time. Thats 415 HP daily driver with 19+ mpg..... Thats with No mods other than a drop in K&N and smarty... wesport


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

The smarty controller I think are the best bang for the money. Love mine stacked with an edge juice, feels like a race car. I have the smarty on three and the edge on 4x1.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a 2005 Dodge 5.9 CTD and am running the Edge Juice with Attitude. I am NOT happly with it at all. Sometimes when you get on it from the start, it boggs down like it is starving for fuel. When I am already moving, 35-45 mph and kick it down, it takes off like a rapped ape. I have an AFE air intake with the silencer cone removed and I have banks 4" Exhaust. I thought there was a problem with it so I sent it back and they "Updated" it. Still same stuff. I am ready for a change so it ALWAYS has power at any range. Suggestions needed. I want to be able to adjust on the fly like now as well.
Thanks


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Dodge Plow Pwr;820091 said:


> I have a 2005 Dodge 5.9 CTD and am running the Edge Juice with Attitude. I am NOT happly with it at all. Sometimes when you get on it from the start, it boggs down like it is starving for fuel. When I am already moving, 35-45 mph and kick it down, it takes off like a rapped ape. I have an AFE air intake with the silencer cone removed and I have banks 4" Exhaust. I thought there was a problem with it so I sent it back and they "Updated" it. Still same stuff. I am ready for a change so it ALWAYS has power at any range. Suggestions needed. I want to be able to adjust on the fly like now as well.
> Thanks


This is a 2005, which means you have the common fuel rail and CP 3 injection pump. CP 3s are capable of 26000 psi of rail pressure.

Your problem isn't fuel starvation at the fuel rail. It's lack of fuel at the injector tip. Try some new injectors, say 2 sizes up from what you have.

I have a crappy VP-44 injection pump (14000 psi) and I added a Banks Ottomind and an Edge Ez stacked. On the bottom end I got NUTHIN'. I was so disappointed. Then I read about the stock fuel injectors being a restriction so I bought a new set.

I didn't know an 8000 pound dually could do a burnout a block long.


----------



## onebadplowtruck (Nov 3, 2008)

i have a triple dog crazy larry tuner in my 05 and you guys got me wondering if id be happier with a smarty.....


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I would recomend SMARTY over any others I have used/ tested. I have had mine about 2 years and only have had to replace the torque converter and tranny! I see you have a SunCoast, so Thats the only issue you could have. They have a new SMARTY POD which is on the fly, mine is a hook and wait. Go with the POD. Plug in and enjoy. Plus my fuel MPG had went up with more power. Stock 13/14mpg, On level 7 (170 xtra HP) getting 19 in town and 15 pulling a 35ft Travel trailer 9k lbs. It pays for itself, Not so much the HTS Tranny.....  

Go For IT!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have an 03 CTD and I would really like to get a smarty. Should I upgrade to FASS first? or will I be getting enought fuel as it is now. I dont want to kill anything.

I have an AFE cold air. I have a solid rebuilt tranny in the last 10k and the truck seems perfect now. I do have 300k however and its the original fuel pump. suggestions please..


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

with your milage i wouldn't mess with any tuner youll just start breaking more stuff. i would however upgrade your factory pump with a air dog or fass.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I run the edge and been toying with the smarty stack idea for years but I am not ready for to put a new trans in yet so the smarty will wait a little

but hands down it got the best feedback by far its the winner in cummins or should I say cummings lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

well I have been running a hypertech III since 100 000kms.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

smarty is by far the best way to go


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For the Cr Cummins the smarty (or smarty Jr.) is the way to go. I ran a smarty jr on my 07 (5.9) megacab from the time it had 800miles, then at about 2500 miles stacked it with a edge ez for a lil more hit off the bottom and it ran great. And I run a regular smarty stacked with a DR.P race box on my Cummins powered ford. Great products and good customer service.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snow7899;817358 said:


> The smarty controller I think are the best bang for the money. Love mine stacked with an edge juice, feels like a race car. I have the smarty on three and the edge on 4x1.


You may be in for a real hurting soon. Stacking two timing boxes together is not smart. Although your EGT may not seem unreasonably high, you cylinder temps and pressures are absurd. A number of people have melted pistons by stacking timing boxes. Although it seems you are running a second gen so I'm not sure about that..... ok ill shutup now.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BigDave12768;788767 said:


> I have had a few controlers. First I had the Quadzilla XZT 65/hp/200tq this worked great and gave better fuel mileage. But I felt I want more off the line So I bought a Edge juice with atttude 100/hp. This worked well but never really did much on the low end with out turning off Tq management. So I sold it and bought a Triple Dog programer I felt the Edge had more than the Bully Dog. But once again I never turned off Tq management and wasnt impressed with it. So I bought the newest version of Quadzilla 65/hp becuase fuel was at $5 and this gave me best MPG's. Well I pulled off the Quadzilla yesterday and got the Smarty jr. WOW this controller by far is best one I have had. It has the catcher software to save the tranny. It added a 100/hp plus I could set my speedo for the larger tires


Catcher software does nothing to save the trans. It stands for Clutch And Traction CHallengER. Absolutely nothing to save the trans.


----------

